# I Love my Isofrane But...



## OneEyeMan (Jan 27, 2014)

It's great looking, comfy and secure, but I have a few beefs with it.

It's a struggle to fit that angled tail end through the buckle then the keepers; it's shaped for looks, not convenience
There's so much friction sliding the rubber tail end through the rubber keepers it takes 2 min to put it on
Since rubber doesn't form a crease where the buckle hits it, I have to guess which hole is the right one for my wrist
And what's going on with the angled second keeper? Its angle doesn't match the angle of the tail end???

As far as convenience goes, bracelets are far superior; 3 sec to put it on and go.
But I still love my Isofrane.
Thanks for putting up with my rant


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good points, IMHO. It seems to work better on some watches more than others.

I had two, and on my Seiko diver it was very nice. However on my Mido Ocean Star, it was hard to put on, thick, making the watch move around on my wrist, and I too had to fight with it every time I buckled it up.

IMHO, everyone's mileage varies with this type of strap......


----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)

I loved my IsoFrane on every watch I ever tried it on...until I tried it on a Tudor Sub. The strap was just way too thick for the watch...but the Tropic strap was perfect. Maybe you'd like one of those better.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Jan 27, 2014)

My plan is that when Artem has their Omega Buckle in SS back in stock, I'll get one of those to use on the Isofrane. It seems to address all of my grievances.


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish the Isofrane came in a shorter length....I love the strap, but the tail end practically loops back up to the 12-oclock lugs of the case. I know they're designed to be worn over a wetsuit, but they need a desk-diver version as well!


----------



## OneEyeMan (Jan 27, 2014)

Cut it. I did.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

My only complaint is the price. I just debated Isofrane v. Hirsch Accent for a watch with 24mm lugs. The delta in price was a major factor.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

leadbelly2550 said:


> My only complaint is the price. I just debated Isofrane v. Hirsch Accent for a watch with 24mm lugs. The delta in price was a major factor.


I'm not a big fan of the Isofrane strap. I am, however, a fan of the Accent...have a couple. This is the 24mm one.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

I really like Isofrane straps a lot, but agree the keepers especially on certain colors can be problematic. They are thick but I don’t mind that as much.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Water.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Jan 27, 2014)

leadbelly2550 said:


> My only complaint is the price. I just debated Isofrane v. Hirsch Accent for a watch with 24mm lugs. The delta in price was a major factor.


Check out Borealis.
Identical to the Isofrane, but lots cheaper.


----------



## charles_springfield (Jun 30, 2016)

OneEyeMan said:


> Check out Borealis.
> Identical to the Isofrane, but lots cheaper.


Dang... bought an anthracite isofrane a month or so ago for a new teal Helson Shark Diver I bought... would've much preferred a more medium gray (as opposed to dark) and I definitely like price of the Borealis much more!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

i'm in the water all the time and Isofrane has held up well based on my experience.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

OneEyeMan said:


> Check out Borealis.
> Identical to the Isofrane, but lots cheaper.


this is good to know; i have a couple of watches with 24mm lugs, and crafter blue (other good source for vulcanized rubber ladder/isofrane style straps at a better price) does 20 and 22mm, not 24. these straps also taper slightly, crafter blue does that as well. i think isofrane straps are the same width lug to buckle. 

does borealis, like every other vulcanized rubber i have run into, initially have the vanilla scent? just curious - i don't mind it, and it diminishes over time, particularly more time in the water.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Jan 27, 2014)

Sugman said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Isofrane strap. I am, however, a fan of the Accent...have a couple. This is the 24mm one.
> View attachment 16491562


Care to tell us what you like better about the Hirsch? (other than price)


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

OneEyeMan said:


> Check out Borealis.
> Identical to the Isofrane, but lots cheaper.


Also, Helm RS2. Not too many colors, though.

As for the slanted keeper, you can take the buckle off and flip the keeper over so it goes the same direction as the other end of the strap.

As for the thickness, I think others are right: it is an asset on some watches and a liability on others.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

OneEyeMan said:


> Care to tell us what you like better about the Hirsch? (other than price)


I can't say price comes into it. I like the looks of the Accent better. I have one that I use with my Omega, too. I think it has a more versatile look. The Isofrane is - at least to me - really toolish, but the Accent has a more refined look while maintaining the ability to let the watch do whatever it needs to do. It's also extremely supple...natural rubber...and wears really comfortably. I guess it's a chocolate/vanilla thing, but the Accent meets my needs a little better.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

OneEyeMan said:


> Check out Borealis.
> Identical to the Isofrane, but lots cheaper.


The Isofrane is definitely more $'s, but out of the 6 or so I have and still have for years, they seem to really hold up well and better than the knock off's for me. I'll stick with the real thing.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

schumway said:


> Also, Helm RS2. Not too many colors, though.
> 
> As for the slanted keeper, you can take the buckle off and flip the keeper over so it goes the same direction as the other end of the strap.
> 
> As for the thickness, I think others are right: it is an asset on some watches and a liability on others.


i have two of those. super comfortable. they're synthetic FKM rubber - not silicone, not vulcanized rubber. FKM is an excellent material for dive straps, especially for people who don't like the scent applied to vulcanized rubber.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Agree re Isofrane pricing however they are extremely durable, the first generation Borealis were very stiff to mould.
The next batch were great but their keepers must be tighter imho.

I rotate a heap of both in all sizes and tbh I reckon between those 2 they have a separate fit and finish suited to each piece for me anyway.

Have not tried others to date .

The Borealis has a different lug hole distance..versus isofrane including original ploprof 600 Isofrane. 

Maybe a Borealis as suggested above mate?

Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

leadbelly2550 said:


> does borealis, like every other vulcanized rubber i have run into, initially have the vanilla scent? just curious - i don't mind it, and it diminishes over time, particularly more time in the water.


No vanilla scent on the Borealis straps I bought. Highly recommended. The buckles are kinda chunky, and there's no taper, so if you're wearing a watch with a smaller dial, you might find the proportions of the strap to be a little too overpowering.


----------

